
Bette Graham, the inventor and founder of Liquid Paper (2019) - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/nerdette/status/1139536401094053889
======
mikestew
Scroll down, there's more to Ms. Nesmith-Graham than "my kid was one of the
Monkees; and, yeah, I invented Liquid Paper". She also did some ground-
breaking stuff in the way she ran her business. Worth a skim, or perhaps even
an in-depth read.

~~~
roganp
More importantly, Mike Nesmith is the producer of one of the great all time
punk movies Repo Man.
[https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0087995/](https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0087995/)

~~~
vajrabum
As well as being the founder of what became MTV and one of the originators of
the music video.

~~~
mark-r
Considering that the Monkees TV show was mostly one big music video, that
should have been no surprise.

------
bsder
I read this and it's kinda cool, but, good grief, this is _NOT_ something that
should be subject to Twitter character limits. It should be a blog post, a web
page, or _ANYTHING_ that is more document focused.

But, I guess people won't read anything else anymore.

~~~
mikestew
More so subject to Twitter cropped image previews on mobile (maybe desktop,
too?). Want to see the picture? Click the preview, like it’s 1998 or
something. And this has a lot of pictures.

But I quibble: yes, it’s a horrible format for such a thing. But I guess the
people have spoken:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/nerdette/status/11406772597890457...](https://mobile.twitter.com/nerdette/status/1140677259789045760)

------
tanseydavid
Her kid turned out to be a total "Monkee" though. ;)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Nesmith](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Nesmith)

~~~
mark-r
That's one of those totally worthless pieces of trivia that you can never
forget. It works much better if you learn it in the opposite order though - I
used to watch the Monkees as a kid, and was fascinated when I learned Michael
Nesmith's mother invented Liquid Paper. It also helps that I'm old enough to
remember what Liquid Paper was.

------
oblib
I've known about Bette since I was a kid in the `60s. Can't say I know anymore
than what was given in the Twitter thread but my mother and grandmother used
to talk about her with their friends.

I didn't know Mike Nesmith is her son. That was a surprise.

------
jshevek
Here is the same thread in a vastly more readable format:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1139536401094053889.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1139536401094053889.html)

Maybe this should be the type of link used for submissions to HN.

~~~
jv22222
Thanks for this, it was really helpful, when looking at it this way it's clear
to see how inspiring this story is!

